# Level 3 Security Clearance for officers



## jacksparrow (17 Nov 2007)

I did get a call yesterday from a the person that interviewed me last month. He said I have been cleared for level 2, but the occupation am going for (communications and elctronic engineer in air force ) CELE, requires level 3 clearance, so it might take another 6-8 months because of me having lived coming from Europe and being a new Citizen.

They did give me some choices in the Navy that only require level 2 clearance, they were NCS-ENGR and MS-ENGR, but it will mean after finishing basic training in Quebec, I'll have to go to Halifax, and then Nanaimo for a number of years. I am trying to remain in Ontario ( kingston for the CELE studies ), and also CELE is my ultimate choice as it fits into my computer background.

Anyone know if the clearance for level 3 will actually take that long? I mean the level 2 clearance came back within weeks. I haven't been in any kind of trouble here and abroad.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (17 Nov 2007)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the clearance for level 3 will actually take that long? I mean the level 2 clearance came back within weeks. I haven't been in any kind of trouble here and abroad.



My level 3 took almost 3 years to get through the backlog.  I already had level 2 and was already in the CF for 11 years when i applied for level 3....

Take that any way you want though


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2007)

Well, the level 3 clearance could take long, or not.  Consider this, if CELE is really the trade you want, go for it.  Don't settle for something else, it will just make you unhappy in the end.  It took me three trades to find one I liked.....


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (17 Nov 2007)

I waited a touch under 2 years for my level III clearance. That was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Greymatters (17 Nov 2007)

There's no set period, I am of the opinion that mostly it depends on how important you are to the system.  Ive known it to take from 2 months to a 1.5 years.  The two _(edit) three_ years mentioned previously is the longest Ive heard.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (17 Nov 2007)

Anecdotally, a 1.5 to 2.5 years is about typical for the people I worked with who also held level III clearances.


----------



## navymich (17 Nov 2007)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the clearance for level 3 will actually take that long? I mean the level 2 clearance came back within weeks. I haven't been in any kind of trouble here and abroad.



As noted in  this thread  when you initially started asking security clearance questions, there are many sections throughout the boards that talk about clearances, requirements and time involved.  As many people have already posted, it could take any amount of time, it is just up to you whether you wish to wait or not.

You might also ask the recruiter if you are able to start any of your training prior to the receipt of your Level III.  You may be able to at least get through your basic training and part of your trades training before your Top Secret level is required.  Not saying that is a guarantee, but it won't hurt to ask.  

And whether you have been in trouble somewhere or not, you have to realize the tremendous backlog on level 3 clearances.  It is not just for initial ones like yourself, but also for updates and upgrades for members already in.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Nov 2007)

I don't know if updates are different, but that took me 5 years!  I submitted my update in 2001 and in Jan 07 I got my update!  I was in the process of submitting my new update, I expect to have that update completed around 2012..

Initially it took me close to 1.5 years to get mine and that was in 1996/97.


----------



## navymich (18 Nov 2007)

Because your clearance doesn't technically expire (you can lose it or have it taken away from you of course), updates seem to be on the bottom of the pile.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (29 Nov 2007)

> Because your clearance doesn't technically expire (you can lose it or have it taken away from you of course), updates seem to be on the bottom of the pile.



Not true airmich.  Level III has a 5 year lifespan.  If you don't renew it it's gone.  Level II is a 10 year.  

The length of time it takes for the clearences depends on the workload of the agency performing the checks, and the priority of the person.  Although there are some cases on this board that people have mentioned where their clearences have taken a really long time, the average would be around 1 year for a level III.  

For the person wanting CELE, if that's your career of choice, wait the clearence out.  They understand and expect that there are delays.  I know of some new to the force members of the 291 trade (Comm research) who have waited for 2 years to get their clearences.  They sit doing PAT work because they cannot even take their 3's until they have the clearence. 

All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Nov 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> Not true airmich.  Level III has a 5 year lifespan.  If you don't renew it it's gone.  Level II is a 10 year.



While they do have a lifespan, if you process your renewal, you are considered to still have that clearance, unless it becomes revoked.

Ex:

You have level III. It expires. You put in your process for an update. In that period of time, until they say, it's updated, you are still considered to hold lvl III


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Nov 2007)

I hate to hijack this, but in 1966 I was serving in HQ 4 CIBG with a secret clearance in the operations shop. The general defence plan was being revised and it was decided that officers who had not seen it before should proof the final product. As you can imagine, it was top secret and a request was submitted for two of us who were serving as liaison officers to be upgraded so that we could go over the orders, maps and traces. It took about three weeks to get us top secret clearances with a few code words thrown in.

Go figger.

Add: No updated personal history forms were submitted.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I hate to hijack this, but in 1966 I was serving in HQ 4 CIBG with a secret clearance in the operations shop. The general defence plan was being revised and it was decided that officers who had not seen it before should proof the final product. As you can imagine, it was top secret and a request was submitted for two of us who were serving as liaison officers to be upgraded so that we could go over the orders, maps and traces. It took about three weeks to get us top secret clearances with a few code words thrown in.
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Add: No updated personal history forms were submitted.




A much different time and place, in an 'Operational' environment, when there were a much larger and very different staff conducting said Clearances.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (29 Nov 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I hate to hijack this, but in 1966 I was serving in HQ 4 CIBG with a secret clearance in the operations shop. The general defence plan was being revised and it was decided that officers who had not seen it before should proof the final product. As you can imagine, it was top secret and a request was submitted for two of us who were serving as liaison officers to be upgraded so that we could go over the orders, maps and traces. It took about three weeks to get us top secret clearances with a few code words thrown in.
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Add: No updated personal history forms were submitted.



My understanding was the process was more expedient pre-911. Now there's a climate of increased security risks coupled with many more people requiring clearances which has bogged the whole system down.


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> While they do have a lifespan, if you process your renewal, you are considered to still have that clearance, unless it becomes revoked.
> 
> Ex:
> 
> You have level III. It expires. You put in your process for an update. In that period of time, until they say, it's updated, you are still considered to hold lvl III



Thanks Des for making it a bit clearer.  That is what I was trying to say, but guess it wasn't as understandable.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Dec 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I hate to hijack this, but in 1966 I was serving in HQ 4 CIBG with a secret clearance in the operations shop. The general defence plan was being revised and it was decided that officers who had not seen it before should proof the final product. As you can imagine, it was top secret and a request was submitted for two of us who were serving as liaison officers to be upgraded so that we could go over the orders, maps and traces. It took about three weeks to get us top secret clearances with a few code words thrown in.  Go figger.



Priorities!  Goes to show how fast it can be done when someone with stars is on the other end asking why it is taking so long...


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2007)

And that was 41 years ago before "Digitalization".


----------

